# Meeting my online boyfriend was



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Meeting my online boyfriend was probably the bravest, most rewarding thing i've ever done.

Before he came over i was so scared, my heart was pounding in my stomach and i was pacing forward and back as i panted trying to catch my breath. We've talked for nearly 3 years, and i felt like Jesus was arriving in a white trailblazer...when he finally got here, the car sat in front of my house and i wondered if he was panicking as badly as i was right then! I couldn't take waiting any longer, so i ran out and leaped into a hug! From that point on i had a smile painted on my face the entire weekend. I didn't feel too much anxiety actually, i felt like we've seen each other somewhere before---must have been all those dreams. And it was just like one, i could never say i kissed anyone the day that we met until now, and i still feel like i'm floating!

While it was undoubtedly the scariest moment in my life, it was also the best weekend of the my life, and i am so happy i did it. Luckily too, he only lives 4 hours away, and the drive really wasn't long! People say that meeting online never works, but i can say different! Because it was worth the wait to me, and i can't wait to see him again. =]


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Stilla said:


> That story really put a smile on my face. I remember reading the other thread you posted and I'm really happy that it went so well for the two of you. I wish you both the best of luck!


Thanks so much for reading and for the luck! I just can't believe it went perfectly! ^_^


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Star Zero said:


> Meeting my online boyfriend was probably the bravest, most rewarding thing i've ever done.
> 
> Before he came over i was so scared, my heart was pounding in my stomach and i was pacing forward and back as i panted trying to catch my breath. We've talked for nearly 3 years, and i felt like Jesus was arriving in a white trailblazer...when he finally got here, the car sat in front of my house and i wondered if he was panicking as badly as i was right then! I couldn't take waiting any longer, so i ran out and leaped into a hug! From that point on i had a smile painted on my face the entire weekend. I didn't feel too much anxiety actually, i felt like we've seen each other somewhere before---must have been all those dreams. And it was just like one, i could never say i kissed anyone the day that we met until now, and i still feel like i'm floating!
> 
> While it was undoubtedly the scariest moment in my life, it was also the best weekend of the my life, and i am so happy i did it. Luckily too, he only lives 4 hours away, and the drive really wasn't long! People say that meeting online never works, but i can say different! Because it was worth the wait to me, and i can't wait to see him again. =]


The best part of this story was Jesus was arriving in a white trailblazer...

haha

3 years is a long time to wait to meet. I am happy this worked out for you. All the best.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Yay!  Glad to see a happy update.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

irishK said:


> The best part of this story was Jesus was arriving in a white trailblazer...
> 
> haha
> 
> 3 years is a long time to wait to meet. I am happy this worked out for you. All the best.


Lmfao =]

Yeah we both have SA, so it took a long time of talking about it to get the guts!


----------



## gonewiththewind (Aug 18, 2010)

irishK said:


> The best part of this story was Jesus was arriving in a white trailblazer...


+2


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ahhhhhh, good stuff aye!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

OOoh, that's awesome. Best of luck to you both!


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats, 3 years is a long time, nice to hear you two finally met up, sounds like plenty more meetups in the future!!!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Three years is quite a while (though I did talk to someone for a year before meeting him) and I think that's pretty cool you guys were able to stay connected this way for so long. It's weird and many people don't understand it, but even though it was the first time standing in front of this person, he didn't feel like a stranger at all. I felt like I had known him forever. Sure maybe we hadn't ever hung out and gone somewhere together until the day we met, but we talked for hours and hours almost every day online. I'm guessing after three years you felt similarly.  I'm happy it went so well for you and hope that all the future visits go just as great.


----------



## tierra88 (Apr 20, 2010)

thats a cool story good [email protected]


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I did the same thing, I'd been talking to my bf for 6 months, and I know exactly how that nervousness feels D: It was kind of terrifying, but after that first hug it was great ^-^ Good luck <3


----------



## jennlynne5 (Aug 6, 2010)

Star Zero said:


> Meeting my online boyfriend was probably the bravest, most rewarding thing i've ever done.
> 
> Before he came over i was so scared, my heart was pounding in my stomach and i was pacing forward and back as i panted trying to catch my breath. We've talked for nearly 3 years, and i felt like Jesus was arriving in a white trailblazer...when he finally got here, the car sat in front of my house and i wondered if he was panicking as badly as i was right then! I couldn't take waiting any longer, so i ran out and leaped into a hug! From that point on i had a smile painted on my face the entire weekend. I didn't feel too much anxiety actually, i felt like we've seen each other somewhere before---must have been all those dreams. And it was just like one, i could never say i kissed anyone the day that we met until now, and i still feel like i'm floating!
> 
> While it was undoubtedly the scariest moment in my life, it was also the best weekend of the my life, and i am so happy i did it. Luckily too, he only lives 4 hours away, and the drive really wasn't long! People say that meeting online never works, but i can say different! Because it was worth the wait to me, and i can't wait to see him again. =]


Awesome!! That sounds almost EXACTLY what happened when I met my future husband in person. Except we only talked online for 6 months, we hugged..but it was kind of an awkward hug haha, and we didn't kiss. I can't imagine waiting 3 years, though! But yes meeting online can definitely work. It was the BEST thing that ever happened to me! I also believe it's the best way for people with SA to meet someone, in my opinion. You can get to know each other reallyy well without having all that pressure of being face to face right away. Then when you finally do meet, it's okay if you act all awkward and weird on the outside... cause that person knows who you REALLY are on the inside. Happy for you! :clap


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Man, I can just imagine Jesus pulling up right now. At 3:52 in the morning. I'd be like, there's some guy in an SUV in the parking lot, taking pictures of my apartment. But anyway, I'm really happy to hear that. It would be a delightful experience. Sounds like a dream come true, in fact. I'll try to use your story as inspiration for a pleasant dream.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm pleased for you. Seeing the person after a 3 year wait must have given you quite a buzz.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

jennlynne5 said:


> Awesome!! That sounds almost EXACTLY what happened when I met my future husband in person. Except we only talked online for 6 months, we hugged..but it was kind of an awkward hug haha, and we didn't kiss. I can't imagine waiting 3 years, though! But yes meeting online can definitely work. It was the BEST thing that ever happened to me! I also believe it's the best way for people with SA to meet someone, in my opinion. You can get to know each other reallyy well without having all that pressure of being face to face right away. Then when you finally do meet, it's okay if you act all awkward and weird on the outside... cause that person knows who you REALLY are on the inside. Happy for you! :clap


I'm really happy to be getting this much positive feedback!

It's inspiring knowing other people have found love online, and are getting married to that certain someone. It makes me feel less crazy, i often felt that way talking about him...but now we've met, and i finally feel like everything is real. Waiting 3 years i realize was a long time, but this was my first time doing anything like this, its not like i went online (take Plenty of Fish, for example) looking for a relationship---i pretty much stumbled upon him and i feel so lucky for it.

Actually, the night we met things progressed naturally yet somewhat quickly, we held hands, and by the end of the night he kissed me. It was amazing. The moment i've been waiting for since i fell for him online!

It is a really comfortable way to meet someone if you have SA, i mean we got so comfortable, first on AIM, then the phone, then webcam, so meeting just went so perfectly. Face to face, even in silence, was not awkward. I was dazed looking at him, i hope this feeling never leaves!<3


----------



## FloydRose (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't think I could have done it. 
I believe it was the hardest thing you've done.
Well done!


----------



## SySteel (Aug 1, 2010)

I am happy to say that I am the online boyfriend. Now before I go into just how absolutely amazing this experience was for me, I would just like to say I am new to this forum, sort of. I am rather shy with forums, so I just never posted anything, though have roamed quite a bit. With that said, onto the amazingness!

My heart was like in my stomach the entire ride up there. I didn't know what to expect, if I was good enough in person or anything. I don't have many friends, if any in person, so I was so nervous that this girl who has changed my life in so many ways would disapprove of me. Granted, it was a silly thought, but anyone with SA can agree that these thoughts are all to common. So once I was able to finally arrive, I was like in a state of shock. My heart was beating a million times per minute, I was just beside myself.

So...I got out of the car only to see this girl dashing for me and what seemed to last forever, I hugged her as tight as I could and was damn near in tears from how incredible it was to finally hold her in my arms. It was like a tidal wave of emotions all at once. She looked amazing, she smelled amazing, and she was real. Words could never describe how I felt at that moment, and how I still feel about that moment.

As she mentioned too about me kissing her, I never kissed anyone in my life. Been kissed, yes. But I never had the confidence or courage to kiss anyone before. But her being there, I couldn't hold myself back. Despite my doubts of whether she'd want me to or not, despite the anxiety holding me back, despite everything I just went for it. And she didn't freak out and slap me! [C'mon, that was worth a chuckle at least] It felt so natural and right. I couldn't believe for so long I was scared of this moment, and everything was so amazing.

Take it from me, I dealt with this anxiety for so long, it has controlled me for so long and I did some very dumb things in life because of it. But we are both proof that if you want something, anxiety cannot stop you from living out your dreams. It took us three years, so you can see how much the anxiety was a factor and holding us back, but we did it, and it was incredible. Don't let anxiety ever stop you from doing something.

I am happy to say that after going through with this, I am now more in love than I ever have been and cannot wait to see her again. The future looks great right now and I hope it leads to a better and bigger relationship. =)


----------



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

That's wonderful! It's sweet that you guys have talked to each other for so long... and finally got to meet.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

SySteel said:


> I am happy to say that I am the online boyfriend. Now before I go into just how absolutely amazing this experience was for me, I would just like to say I am new to this forum, sort of. I am rather shy with forums, so I just never posted anything, though have roamed quite a bit. With that said, onto the amazingness!
> 
> My heart was like in my stomach the entire ride up there. I didn't know what to expect, if I was good enough in person or anything. I don't have many friends, if any in person, so I was so nervous that this girl who has changed my life in so many ways would disapprove of me. Granted, it was a silly thought, but anyone with SA can agree that these thoughts are all to common. So once I was able to finally arrive, I was like in a state of shock. My heart was beating a million times per minute, I was just beside myself.
> 
> ...


 That is an amazing story and that is pretty much exactly how I felt before, during, and after meeting ohpewp in person. Good luck to the both of you!


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

thepretender said:


> That is an amazing story and that is pretty much exactly how I felt before, during, and after meeting ohpewp in person. Good luck to the both of you!


Thanks so much! And congrats on reading his entire post, my SySteel is a bit of a rambler... :mushy


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

This would make a great movie lol Hope everything works out 4 you guys!


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Not only do I want to congratulate you two on finding each other and having the courage to meet up, and also let you know that your story really touched me...

but I also wanted to acknowledge your awesome sig choice, Star! 

hehe
vvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## SySteel (Aug 1, 2010)

thepretender said:


> That is an amazing story and that is pretty much exactly how I felt before, during, and after meeting ohpewp in person. Good luck to the both of you!


I'm happy other people can join me on how I felt! It's such an amazing feeling to not only overcome anxiety like that, but know you found someone so incredible. I have been smiling ever since!


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Leary88 said:


> Not only do I want to congratulate you two on finding each other and having the courage to meet up, and also let you know that your story really touched me...
> 
> but I also wanted to acknowledge your awesome sig choice, Star!
> 
> ...


Oh my god, I had to think for a second, i was like, "awesome sig choice...what's sig mean?"

So happy to see another SP fan on here! Huge coinkydink!

But i really recommend meeting other SA'ers online--or should i say, other hummers. =}


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

that's great Star Zero, Im glad it went great for you. 

I cant count on online though.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Congrats, glad it went well.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

PinkFloyd75 said:


> that's great Star Zero, Im glad it went great for you.
> 
> I cant count on online though.


Online isn't the method for everyone!

But i hope you find your someone, PinkFloyd75! =]



g0t Anxiety said:


> This would make a great movie lol Hope everything works out 4 you guys!


Yes indeed it would! If you've ever seen Punch Drunk Love, i'd love to see a movie where the anxiety is actually portrayed through mood, setting, and shown through the character(s)! Here's a scene where he goes to a party, incase you're interested to see what i mean.






Link:




Like in You've Got Mail for example, Meg Ryan meets Tom Hanks online, and it's a good movie, but you don't see anything out there that us SA'ers can relate to in that same situation! Not that i've heard of, anyway. ^_^


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

hey why dont you come i n room anymore

well, I dont know. Im thinking of going to my appointment every 5 and 6 weeks instead of 4 . Im better now then I was a few months ago. I just passed appointment 11. I bought the social anxiety workbook, it helps with exposure. Like droppping things in the store or mallll in front of people to expose yourself. I actually think Immm over that already. I need to do something different.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Im meeting someone in Arizona in November, just probably a meet date but I dont know how it will turn out.


----------



## SaraR (Aug 30, 2010)

Congrats on the successful meeting!

I met my now-husband online as well. We met after about two months of talking online. It was terrifying for me too, and it took me a little while to get completely comfortable. But it obviously worked out great because we're now married 

I wish you two the best!


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

SaraR said:


> Congrats on the successful meeting!
> 
> I met my now-husband online as well. We met after about two months of talking online. It was terrifying for me too, and it took me a little while to get completely comfortable. But it obviously worked out great because we're now married
> 
> I wish you two the best!


After only two months of talking?! Wow, i could NEVER be so brave!

I felt like i needed to know for sure it was the right choice, before taking the dive so to speak. Like, 2 months isn't enough for me! But congrats on finding your hubby! =]


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Awe, I'm happy for you. This made me smile. What a wonderful experience! Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm really happy for you. I originally wanted to be with someone who had SA. But i ended up settling for something that wasnt even sympathetic to my SA. And I went for 3 years of hell. I will never do that again. Your story gives me hope that maybe I will find a "real" nice guy and has SA.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

melodymuffin said:


> I'm really happy for you. I originally wanted to be with someone who had SA. But i ended up settling for something that wasnt even sympathetic to my SA. And I went for 3 years of hell. I will never do that again. Your story gives me hope that maybe I will find a "real" nice guy and has SA.


If you can't find someone with SA, just remember its about understanding each other. SA'ers need support and understanding companionship! So whether they have SA or not, you can find someone that makes life better and SA easier to handle just in knowing they're willing to listen. I'm not sure if that made much sense, but to me it does! I'm confident me and Steve can get through anything together, because we support one another! ^_^


----------

